# Sunrise Times??



## chastain90 (Nov 20, 2015)

I know I'm late but has anybody been able to find the shooting times? I have looked all over google and the georgia wildlife and can't find the sunrise chart. I can find the day by day calculator but not the full 2 month times.
Thanks,


----------



## The Hunter 17 (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. It used to be on the same page as other waterfowl hunting info but not this year.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 21, 2015)

Any interest in a solunar forecast calendar?
http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx


----------



## tucker80 (Nov 21, 2015)

I emailed DNR and there is no printable chart like in the past. You have to get it off of their website, here's the link she sent me...I just saved a shortcut to it on the home screen of my phone

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/SunriseSunset?cat=1


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 21, 2015)

Dang guys.....use an app like weather bug or accuweather.  They give you the sunrise and sunset times on the daily forecast.  All you need to know is how to subtract.


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 21, 2015)

Yeah. What jb said. It's not hard. Every weather app on your phone shows sunrise time for where you are standing.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 21, 2015)

i googled months sunrise two days ago and printed them off by area code where I hunt. Not sure the difficulty in that.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2015)

Google


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 21, 2015)

What chu mean shootin times?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2015)

Google your location followed by sunrise or sunset and bingo.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2015)

Water Swat said:


> Yeah. What jb said. It's not hard. Every weather app on your phone shows sunrise time for where you are standing.


exactly


----------



## southerngreenscape (Nov 23, 2015)

app called pocket ranger by ga dnr


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Nov 23, 2015)

someone had the wrong time on the ogeechee river opening day shooting 10 minutes prior to legal shoot time, wasnt me bug made me wanna start. It was still dark out.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Nov 23, 2015)

I've heard some say they would pay the fine and shoot early in Ga if they see birds. I've never even considered it


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 23, 2015)

gtmcwhorter said:


> I've heard some say they would pay the fine and shoot early in Ga if they see birds. I've never even considered it


Yes sir you will pay a fine for shooting early.  30 minutes before sunrise until sunset. Not one minute before or one minute after. It is this way in the country. One year it was sunrise to sunset.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here in Wyoming the GF puts out their own legal shooting hours table.  It don't matter what google or anyone else says, or what time the sun actually rises/set, if your outside the specified times they'll get ya.  For instance, the other day 30 min before sunrise was 6:36, but the shooting table for waterfowl said 6:40......   Wanna guess how many birds came in in those 4 minutes?   

I'm pretty sure I remember GA DNR putting out similiar tables a few years back??


----------



## tucker80 (Nov 23, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> Here in Wyoming the GF puts out their own legal shooting hours table.  It don't matter what google or anyone else says, or what time the sun actually rises/set, if your outside the specified times they'll get ya.  For instance, the other day 30 min before sunrise was 6:36, but the shooting table for waterfowl said 6:40......   Wanna guess how many birds came in in those 4 minutes?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I remember GA DNR putting out similiar tables a few years back??



They did. That's why I referenced the DNR link. It comes from them. When they had the chart, it could be different from one side of the county to the next. Now it's broke down by the county. I just liked the printable chart because a lot of the areas I hunt there's no service if I forgot to check before going in I had it printed out.


----------



## ryanh487 (Nov 23, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Yes sir you will pay a fine for shooting early.  30 minutes before sunrise until sunset. Not one minute before or one minute after. It is this way in the country. One year it was sunrise to sunset.



I think he was saying some folks would be willing to risk the fine if there were birds, but he wouldn't consider breaking the law regardless.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 24, 2015)

Late shoot early shoot follow the rules . If a state puts out its time chart and it is in the state rules that is the law. Easy to risk a fine and you may loose a hunting lic for some time. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 24, 2015)

App on phone, hand held gps  or solunarforecast.com and enter in your zip code. Gives you the entire month.


----------

